# Snowboarding Alone?



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I almost prefer to go alone, unless it's one of my really good buddies I'm cruising with. No waiting around, no feeling like you're holding up the group, just riding how you want at your own pace. I get sketched out in the woods riding alone though.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I ride alone a lot of the time. You should be fine with 2wd in 25 cm as long as you have winter tyres.


----------



## MchanicalPnguin (Feb 9, 2014)

Good to know I'm not alone, in riding alone. And I called one mtn to see what the road was like they said it was a little slushy, but they were able to make it just fine with 2wd. I think I'm gonna try it, plus I just got new tires on my car so that's good. Haha thanks for the responses!


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Take a long handled shovel and a bag of grit if you're worried.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I always go solo, just moved to NE a year or 2 ago so dont really know anyone. Anyone i do know doesnt board. Whats wrong with these people?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you could just drive to the bottom of the mountain road and put your thumb out. or if you are a girl just stand there, you'll have a ride in no time


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Always alone. Unless my 14 yr old son wants to ride with daddy.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i ride alone all the time. never bothers me to the slightest.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Always alone. Unless my 14 yr old son wants to ride with daddy.


Exactly the Same here. Or if going to minturn for drinks....


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

2WD... get chains, you should make it, have fun!


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I have rode alone probably half the days I have been out this year. I definitely have a great time riding with my friends, but I get so many more runs in on my own, and I get to ride the terrain I like all day.
This year even when I am with friends I find myself breaking off on my own. Too much snow out there to be waiting around all the time, and "No friends on pow days"


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

until they invent a tandem snowboard, no matter how many people you are with, you are alone


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> I always go solo, just moved to NE a year or 2 ago so dont really know anyone. Anyone i do know doesnt board. Whats wrong with these people?


Same boat here. 

I like going alone though, singles lines are always so much quicker.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Handbanana said:


> Same boat here.
> 
> I like going alone though, singles lines are always so much quicker.


Yup, I love the singles lines because they go quick and you get to meet new people on the lifts.

One time, I was about 14, and in the singles line for a 3 seater lift. Well, I had no one behind me and the lift guy went to line me up with 2 dudes, but then said "or you can go with their girls!" The girls were behind the guys, so I said "Of course", backed up, and rode with the girls (they were all early 20s). Everyone around laughed that I actually DID choose the girls


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Handbanana said:


> singles lines are always so much quicker.



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Haven't snowboarder alone but looking back at my most recent trip, I would have gotten a LOT more runs in with no waiting/single lines.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Uh, yeah! Pick the babes every time. I've gotten numbers that way!

One man wolf pack right here. Lonely life! I ride alone lots. It's a mixed bag. A good riding partner is good to ride with, keeps you company and is fun to talk to on the lifts. It depends on conditions but I go harder when I'm with a good group.


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

I normally go up the mountain with my fiance and sometimes her family but generally end up riding alone.

They're all skiiers, and they seem to feel this weird urge to stop like every 100 metres or so which just annoys the living hell out of me. So normally I just go off and explore by myself so I can go at my own pace.

Her sister's new boyfriend is a snowboarder too though so maybe I'll go riding with him, as long he doesn't also feel the need to stop every 100 metres.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn you all I want to ride. We got snow but it's still too hot up there for my tastes (46 this weekend). Need my long exhausting pow day already.:dizzy:


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

destroy said:


> ...It's a mixed bag. A good riding partner is good to ride with, keeps you company and is fun to talk to on the lifts. It depends on conditions but I go harder when I'm with a good group.


Yeah I definitely don't push myself as much when alone. And I don't really like to ride trees alone.

I'm not the most talkative person most of the time, but it is kinda fun having random conversations with people you'll never see again. Met some really cool people, and some real dbags.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I ride mostly alone on Saturdays. I have my 10 yr.old niece and 5 yr.old grandson on sundays unless its 0 degrees to -0 windchill. I ride everywhere except park.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm usually alone on weekdays since all my friends have "jobs" or "school". On the weekends I'm never alone. Every now and then a buddy will have a weekday off and join me.. last season, with about 60 days out, half were alone. This season is looking to be about the same, maybe with a little more solo time.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Damn you all I want to ride. We got snow but it's still too hot up there for my tastes (46 this weekend). Need my long exhausting pow day already.:dizzy:


Should've come up on Monday! It was perfect. But yeah, all the days I've done this season have been solo missions. Friends are great and all, but all I need is some tasty snow a cool buzz and I'm fine.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I always alone:dunno: 
I like it, because I can go whenever I want to go and there is no lineup for single line. but everybody else seems to do it with other people though, so it seems I am the weird one on the hill...oh, well, I don't care. That's what works for me.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

when i first started snowboarding i always rode alone because not one of my friends snowboarded. slowly i made friends out there and i met one of my now very best friends on the lift. he works at my favorite mountain with one of the best parks in the north east(Carinthia at Mt.Snow). he introduced me to all the locals who work there.....super cool people. now i just drive up any day alone and have plenty of people to ride with or take laps alone and still say hi to people here and there.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I like to ride alone, at my hill the singles line goes twice as fast. only
problem is I won't ride in the trees alone and I love riding in the trees. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I enjoy riding alone, as much as riding with others. I look at the Vert on my Epic Pass and I am shocked by how much more riding I get done.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

yep riding alone gets you way more runs in. I can skate past all the people waiting for their friends in line. strap in on the chair (you would be suprised just how much time this saves). you dont have to wait for that mate that needs to piss or that mate thats hungry or the mate that needs to tighten his boots and you get your bud all to yourself!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I go out of bounds as much as possible, not a big fan of meat pylons & groomers:thumbsdown:

Most of the time I go by myself, it doesn't bother me.
Even when I go with someone, they usually won't go where I go.

I'm lucky like that, I can get to places that 95% of the people can't get too & wouldn't go there if they could.

I get powder 3, sometimes 5 days after it's chewed to shit everywhere else:bowdown:

I forgot I bought an Avalung in the summer, guess it's just about time to pull it out:yahoo:


TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Most of the time I go by myself, it doesn't bother me.
> Even when I go with someone, they usually won't go where I go.


That's because you have no sense of self-preservation. Someday you're going to be a guest of honour on the Darwin Awards.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I rode alone my first 2 seasons riding almost 100% of the time. This season I had a new younger guy start working with me from New Foundland. He was super stoked and excited all the time to ride so we rode together a lot this season. I think if someone is into the same riding as you, just as stoked, etc then riding with someone can be fun. Sadly he destroyed his AC about a week ago....his skier friend ran into him, so I am back to solo.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Alone as well, and enjoy it. My time on the hill is used to get away from everything so its perfect but I wouldn't mind a riding partner just gotta be the right person.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to go with two of my buddies, they're about the same skill level as me and enjoy the same things. I don't like going with people who are slow.

I ride solo quite often, I don't mind it at all. It's always nice hitting what you want and striking up conversations on the chairlift! I've rode a couple runs with other singles on the chair I meant. 

Doesn't matter either way, just have fun!


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Interesting, i guess I'm one of the exceptions. I mostly ride with my wife (she skis) and a good buddy who also boards and we are very similar in ability and interests. Since my wife doesn't like doing the same things as we do, we'll usually break off at the top of the hill and agree to meet at a certain lift at the bottom. We go off and have our fun, she has hers, and we meet up for the next run.

Wow, that sounds kinda homoerotic.

Anyway... when I do go by myself, I enjoy myself but it is no where near as fun and I don't push myself as hard when by myself. Days when I'm by myself are good days for me to go take a private lesson and work on this or that. But those single days tend to be shorter time on the slopes before I head back, mostly because I'm not having as much fun by myself.

MeanJoe


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Even when I go with friends I still find ways to snowboard alone. I prefer it. I especially hate having to wait for friends (sadly, everyone in my circle of snow-friends are SKIERS, and they take their time, and stop two or three times on the way down the mountain...aaarrghhh!). I absolutely love hitting the mountain alone. I don't have to turn down the music as much, I can set my own pace, I'm never waiting for anyone but me. After all, it's all about ME, dammit!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

My last trip out west last Feb I went solo. NYC to Heavenly. 4 days riding solo. Well one day I took a lesson. It was snowing the first 2 days and bluebird the next two. I rode all day those days. 

Back here on the east coast, my days are shorter. I don't know if it's just because I get more runs and I take less breaks. Or if I just get bored. Definitely don't ride as aggressive going solo though. I will practice things like switch or butters.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with most, definitely find myself getting more runs in when solo. Music is key when alone :thumbsup:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I ride solo pretty much all of the time. I love the quiet and the freedom on the hill. Not to mention the leg burn at the bottom because you didn't have to stop once 

Also love the random lift convos. Mid-week is best because you tend to get a lot of older people who are also solo and love to chat. Or listen in on husband and wife bitching at each other, or the resort employees gossiping about who slept with who after the bar the night before

And although I would tend to agree that you progress more in a group of friends, this is only true if they are at the same level (or better). If you always go out with beginners, you spend a lot of time on green hills waiting (and your skills start regressing after a while)


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I usually always go to the mountain with friends, but inevitably end up riding alone. I get frustrated as shit when the people I'm with go really slow, or keep stopping for no reason. When I go to the mountain I go to ride. Anything that you need to go in the lodge for can be down on a run or on the lift (i.e. taking a piss in the trees, drinking a beer on the lift, eating a sandwhich on the lift, etc). 

When I go alone I generally get double the vertical feet of when I'm with others with what seems like much less effort. For instance I went Saturday and got 17K vert in 2 hours. When I go with my friends we generally get 17K or less in 5 hours.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

kalev said:


> ...
> 
> And although I would tend to agree that you progress more in a group of friends, this is only true if they are at the same level (or better). If you always go out with beginners, you spend a lot of time on green hills waiting (and your skills start regressing after a while)


I agree with this. Of my group of friends I ride with I am better than everyone. I feel like it actually hurts my riding when I'm with them because I have to stop every 1/4 of the way down a run to wait for them to catch up. 

I feel like I actually progress more solo because I can go as fast as I want and take whatever line I want without worrying about if people can keep up.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm about half and half. Out West trips almost always have a group or my wife, while day trips I'll head out by myself. Enjoy the solitude of solo riding and controlling my day but benefit from being pushed by the group who are usually a level or more above me, but always in better shape and younger!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Even when I go with friends I still find ways to snowboard alone. I prefer it. I especially hate having to wait for friends (sadly, everyone in my circle of snow-friends are SKIERS, and they take their time, and stop two or three times on the way down the mountain...aaarrghhh!). I absolutely love hitting the mountain alone. I don't have to turn down the music as much, I can set my own pace, I'm never waiting for anyone but me. After all, it's all about ME, dammit!


I don't like riding alone anymore since my kids are out with me now most of the time, but I have the opposite problem. For the most part my skier friends are all Bodie Miller wannabes and just bomb, bomb, bomb. They hate being passed by snowboarders, so it can make for some interesting runs, but it gets old quick. With the Jay meet looming, I'm looking forward to riding with the "brahs".


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

BlackSnow said:


> Should've come up on Monday! It was perfect. But yeah, all the days I've done this season have been solo missions. Friends are great and all, but all I need is some tasty snow a cool buzz and I'm fine.


There's no birthday party for me here!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I think I have to amend my previous post. I normally ride alone on the weekends, and generally strike up a conversation with cool people on just about every lift. Well I took off yesterday, and the resort was deserted. I was alone on every lift, and it was boring as fuck. I ended up going home earlier than I wanted to just because I was so bored of riding the lift up by myself and not talking to anyone all day.

So, I have to say I like riding alone when I still have people to talk to on the lift. Riding alone with no one to talk to on the lift = fucking terrible. I guess I'm just a social creature.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

pretty much always go up by myself. sometimes riding with other people is cool, but most of the times it's kind of awkward unless it's park/feature session


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I second that. When I'm on the lift there is so much scenery I can admire. Stimulating conversations with people on the lift is what keeps me going. I'm the annoying guy that will start asking questions as soon as we sit down.


----------



## Elvin (Jan 21, 2014)

I was just thinking about going alone as well. Looks like it's getting warmer and no one else is free on weekdays, going in solo!


----------

